# Grilled Asian Spiced Shrimp and Scallop Brochette with a Plum BBQ Sauce



## ironchef (May 23, 2006)

Great summer dish and a good excuse for firing up the grill.

*Grilled Asian Spiced Shrimp and Scallop Brochettes with a Plum BBQ Sauce and Pickled Cucumber Relish*

*Yield: 12 Brochettes*

*Ingredients:*

*For the Brochettes*:
24 ea. U-15 Shrimp, peeled, deviened, tails left on
24 ea. U-10 Scallops
3-4 Tbsp. Togarashi Shichimi (Japanese 7 spice mixture)
2-3 Tbsp. Kosher Salt
1/2 c. Clarified Butter (sub. Canola Oil)
24 ea. Wooden Bamboo Skewers

*For the Plum BBQ Sauce*:
1 1/2 c. Chinese Plum Sauce
1/2 c. Plum Wine (sub. sherry or sake)
1/4 c. Clam Juice (sub. water)
1 Tbsp. Fresh Ginger, grated or finely minced
2-3 Fresh Garlic cloves, finely minced
1 Tbsp. Fresh Lime Juice
1 Tbsp. White Sugar
2 tsp. Sesame Oil
2 tsp. Black Sesame Seeds

*For the Cucumber Relish*:
2 Cucumbers, peeled and halved, seeds removed, and cut into 1/2" dice 
1 med. Red Onion, cut into 1/4" dice
3-4 Roma Tomatoes, seeds removed and cut into 1/4" dice
2 Tbsp. Sesame Oil 
2 Tbsp. Fresh Shiso, chopped 
3/4 c. Rice Wine Vinegar 
1/4 c. Mirin or Simple Syrup 
2 tsp. White Sesame Seeds 
2 tsp. Black Sesame Seeds 
Kosher Salt to taste 

*Method:*

*For the Relish:*
Combine everything except for the salt, cucumbers, onions, and tomatoes in a mixing bowl. Whisk the ingredients togther until they are well incorporated. Add the cucumber and red onion and toss until it is well coated and the vegetables are covered in the pickling liquid. Refrigerate for at least two hours, and then let sit at room temperature for about 30 minutes. Drain, toss with the tomatoes, and season with salt to taste just before service.

*For the Plum BBQ Sauce*:
In a saucepan, combine the plum wine, clam juice, ginger, garlic, sugar, and lime juice. Bring to a boil, then lower to a simmer and reduce liquid by 1/3. Whisk in the plum sauce, sesame oil, and sesame seeds. Serve warm. This sauce can keep in the fridge for up to 5 days in a tightly sealed non-reactive container.

*For the Shrimp and Scallops*:
Soak the bamboo skewers in cold water for 15-20 minutes and pre-heat grill to medium-high. Using two skewers per brochette, alternate between the shrimp and scallops. There should be 2 of each per brochette. Brush both sides of each brochette with the clarified butter, and season both sides with the togarashi shichimi and kosher salt. Grill until just cooked through, approximately 2-3 minutes per side. Serve immediately with the BBQ sauce and cucumber relish.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 23, 2006)

Very nice, I love the plum BBQ sauce


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 23, 2006)

With all of the Asian flavors, I think threading the shrimp onto lemongrass skewers would be nice. It would keep the theme, add flavor and just be an interesting component to the dish. The recipe is great looking though.


----------



## ironchef (May 23, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> With all of the Asian flavors, I think threading the shrimp onto lemongrass skewers would be nice. It would keep the theme, add flavor and just be an interesting component to the dish. The recipe is great looking though.


 
Yeah I thought about that too, but with all of the other prep I didn't know if anyone would even want to bother prepping the lemongrass for skewering. I usually use lemongrass at the restaurant though:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/prawns-19702.html


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 24, 2006)

Totaly understand that, that is much prep.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 24, 2006)

Nice recipe, but way too much prep & frou- frou for me during these lazy hazy days of spring/summer here in VA.


----------



## ironchef (May 24, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Nice recipe, but way too much prep & frou- frou for me during these lazy hazy days of spring/summer here in VA.


 
You don't really have to make the cucumber relish. Just serve the brochettes and sauce with whatever else you're serving.


----------

